# florida keys backwater advice?



## striper260 (Jan 11, 2012)

was looking to plan a trip with my brother and dad and wondered if anyone knew of good charter companies to use in the keys area(not to expensive either).. thanks


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Call Jeff Johnson.. Great guy and guide. He's located near Islamorada.. 305-853-5960
Tell him Tyler from Destin sent you... He does inshore and offshore..


----------

